
Amazon Coins - vinchuco
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1001166401
======
kin
At first I thought Amazon was going to tackle digital currency or something.

Anyway, this is brilliant. Encourage users to buy a bunch of these coins to
get a 10% discount. Then Amazon gets a free loan.

